# I'll tip you through the app....



## King Sofa (Dec 15, 2017)

How often are you TOLD this . VS it actually happening?

For me it has been less than 10% of the time.

I get it though. They have already gotten your gratitude for the tip that they promised to give and they will never see you again. Other then being a decent human being, there is literally no other reason for them to actually follow through.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Maybe 1 in 4 actually tip who say that to me. If your not going to tip, just STFU and get out of my car.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

yepp, right upon there with checks in the mail, LOL


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

I’ve been laughing to myself about the thought of one day writing in to U/L for help about a rider saying but not actually tipping and completely at a loss as to why there is no tip showing! Maybe they could check into the issue or something...


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

I have only been doing it five weeks but only one or two did not. When they ask which way is better, i say CASH.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I'm just looking forward to Christmas Eve. I remembered last year doing really well on the cash tips


----------



## Veal66 (Dec 8, 2014)

I have a small sample size that have said they would tip me in the app (under 10 times), but all but one did give a tip.


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

"I will tip you on the app" = cheap pax who need a 1-2 star ratings


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Seems to me....

That I have more luck...

With..."can I tip in the app"...8>)

Rakos


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

Ubering around said:


> "I will tip you on the app" = cheap pax who need a 1-2 star ratings


They take their chances. I did accept and in a moment of fickleness subsequently cancelled a 4.5 Guber today.


----------



## RangerBella (Nov 29, 2017)

I frequently get this from non-tipp'n SOBs....

"Aww man........I dont have my wallet. I'll catch you in the app"

Or...

"They have it aet up now where you can tip on the app right?"


----------



## Rocknrlk (Aug 30, 2017)

Since they don't see the tip page unless they rate you the chances of getting a tip are greatly reduced. If Uber wanted to help the drivers the tip page would come up first.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

I'd say one out of 6 or one out of 8 are actually decent enough to follow through with their promise. I've decided that each time it happens in the future I am going to say great, I'll watch you do it before you leave the car and then I'll hold them to that. 

I still have plans to leave something very unpleasant on the doorstep of one particular millennial shithead who promised me over and over and begged me to go to Taco Bell for her, she said her brother drove for Uber so she totally understood the issue, she was such a little ***** and after backtracking practically to where we started the ride just so she could get some food in her chunky little belly, and after she assured me without a doubt, 100% that she'd tip, the little pain in my ass failed to do so. I know and remember exactly where she lives and believe me I just need to find a friend who is willing to do this favor for me. Nothing dangerous but definitely smelly.

I seriously hold an unhealthy rage towards that total b.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

the ferryman said:


> They take their chances. I did accept and in a moment of fickleness subsequently cancelled a 4.5 Guber today.


Well done, Ferrryman! Never ever take a pax below 4.6. Ever. Teach the pukes a lesson!


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

Julescase said:


> I'd say one out of 6 or one out of 8 are actually decent enough to follow through with their promise. I've decided that each time it happens in the future I am going to say great, I'll watch you do it before you leave the car and then I'll hold them to that.
> 
> I still have plans to leave something very unpleasant on the doorstep of one particular millennial shithead who promised me over and over and begged me to go to Taco Bell for her, she said her brother drove for Uber so she totally understood the issue, she was such a little ***** and after backtracking practically to where we started the ride just so she could get some food in her chunky little belly, and after she assured me without a doubt, 100% that she'd tip, the little pain in my ass failed to do so. I know and remember exactly where she lives and believe me I just need to find a friend who is willing to do this favor for me. Nothing dangerous but definitely smelly.
> 
> I seriously hold an unhealthy rage towards that total b.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

I have started saying "since the new update they changed the tip location in the app. Would you like me to show you how?" 
It's a priceless look you have to see for yourself. They know they were being outed and the bs called.


----------



## Veal66 (Dec 8, 2014)

After 6000+ rides and 3 years doing this part-time, (and a current rating of 4.92) I've conditioned myself not to expect any tips. So when I get one, its a pleasant surprise.


----------



## RangerBella (Nov 29, 2017)

When pax tell you this upon exiting your car, you should respond like this:

Pax: "Hey thanks buddy. I'll tip you through the app."

Driver: "Hey I appreciate it man. I'll end your trip just as soon as it shows up. Thanks again"

Immediately drive away........for another 5 or so miles.......drive back close to the area where you dropped off the cheap ass pax.......meter still running......then end trip.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Veal66 said:


> After 6000+ rides and 3 years doing this part-time, (and a current rating of 4.92) I've conditioned myself not to expect any tips. So when I get one, its a pleasant surprise.


Pretty nice numbers man....nice little side gig you have, and your good at it.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

If they say "I'll tip you in the app" as they are getting out, *they are always lying.*

If they bring up tipping near the beginning of the ride, they are being honest.

If they get out their wallet or purse, reaching for cash, but come up empty and ask "is it okay if I tip you in the app" they are generally honest and will tip.


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

Ahhhhhh....... "I'll tip you through the app". The pax version of "honey, I promise; Just the tip"


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

RangerBella said:


> When pax tell you this upon exiting your car, you should respond like this:
> 
> Pax: "Hey thanks buddy. I'll tip you through the app."
> 
> ...


This is actually genius!
If they complain, just tell uber you forgot to endvtrip and had returned to drop off because you discovered they left something behind, but was mistaken. Only adjystnent that can be made are the extra 5 miles, NOT the rest of the trip. Thanks again. Going to use this on those **** paxholes.


----------

